# Friday The 13th Part 3 Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Have not done human Jason for a very long time as I am so busy making zombie Jason for customers and other costumes etc. But got a commission from a long-time customer to do a part 3 battle damaged Jason gonna be fun! I actually found the perfect pants awhile ago, and only one pair which are grey but have a light blue tint them just like the movie, and they look grey in some lighting and bluish in others. I also got some perfect grey part 4 pants as well. Must be fate as they are my exact size I use as well for my mannequin and fit me with a belt also. I am thinking maybe Richard Brooker had something to do with it lol. Will be doing an end scene battle damaged version. Human Jason will live!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Found some more shirts and another pair of pants for part 3/4. Also the start of a part 3 foam axe head and rusty New Blood chain black basecoat.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

New handle and foam head ready for weathering.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome hockey mask by Ryan Brasier. Adding my own axe cut and blood for the end scene look. Will also be weathering the snaps some.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Adding the light/medium battle damage to the pants, was actually harder as I am used to being able to go all out on Jason Lives and and up lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Got most of it painted up, added a metallic aged steel look to the head like the movie one may add blood for the axe wound next.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Going that extra mile as usual and making part 2 and 3 wounds from scratch, also whipped up the perfect fleshtone so repainted my Myers eye inserts a lighter fleshtone. Gonna be SICK!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Paint almost done and ready for blood gel.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Added the wet look to the wounds.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeeeeah that is what you call dedication son. Lol. Jason stealing his new clothes at the beginning of part 3. Been wanting to do this for a LONG time, I always shock myself how awesome they come out after all the hard work. I am just getting started! No place to put the line outside so I did it inside.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I always thought Jason's makeup on part 3 was the best!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Those pics are just awesome! Really nice job!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow you are awesome!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

What is your recepe for making blood that will not be sticky on a costume?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

I use clear glues and food coloring and some of my own secret ingredients. I seal it with perma wet. You can also buy perma blood.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Did you make the head yourself?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

No I don't have time to do sculpting work as I do costumes and props full time, I bought the blank to finish up myself when I get time.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Two rusty New Blood chains done.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the way it looks.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Sneak peek of the almost complete costume life-sized. I got those chills running down my spine!



Sideshow premium pose that was hard lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Someone get me a drink lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Full moon night shots, a trick or treater deterrent!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Indoor lighting.
[video=youtube;OaSya]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaSya...ature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IND1H-J0pps


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Daylight video of the Part 3 Jason battle-damaged costume. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLxoi_1SjFw


----------

